# GFWL Frage



## HolySh!t (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglich GFWL und zwar:
Ich hab mir mal GTA4 von nem Freund ausgeliehen, is schon länger her. Ich wollte gucken, wießs auf meinem Pc läuft. GTA4 hat ja so seinen eignen Willen...
Lief, für GTA4 ganz gut und hab das dann auch so ca zur Hälfte gespielt. Dabei hab ich auch nen paar Achievements gesammelt.Dann hatte ich nen Virus drauf, hab Pc neu aufgespielt und hatte dann kb das Spiel noch ma installieren, mit dem Socila Club Zuegs unso...
Natürlich, hab ich auch den Key, von meinem Freund benutzt.
Jz bin ich am überlegen, mir GTA4 mit Episodes from Liberty City zu Weihnachten wünschen.
Wie sieht das aus, kann man pro GWFL-Acc nur ein Key machen, oder is das kein Problem, wenn ich jz nen neuen Key nehme?
Ich könnte ja auch nen neuen GFWL-Acc machen, aber dann sind alle Achievements weg und ich müsste für GTA4 mich extra in nem anderen Acc einloggen :/

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
Und ich hoffe auch, dass ich die Frage überhaupt stellen darf. Da ich ja "einfach" nen Key von jmd anders genommen hab?


----------



## AchtBit (5. Dezember 2010)

Die Archivments  kommen von deinem Spiel Profil. Du hast das Profil untrennbar an den Key gebunden, wenn du dich mit deiner Live ID an GWFL anmeldet und alle deine Spiele Profile am Marktplatz verwaltest. Du kannst alle deine Spiele und Archivments in einem Profil verwalten. Du darfst nur beim ersten Start eines XLive Spiels, keine neues Online Profil erzeugen sondern ein bereits vorhandenes laden. Dann kannst unter ein und dem selben Profilnamen 'VollGasPilot' die Saves von verschiedenen Racinggames 'dirt, fuel' einordnen. GFWL sammelte die Belohnungen in einem Pool. Wenn Du den Key zurück willst. Stellst du einfach im Spiel das Profil auf offine und löscht den Spielstand. Es ist dann nur das Spiel mit Save und und deinen lokalen Erfolgen vorhanden. Die Archivments Belohnung (Punkte) sind einmalig je key. Bei Dirt2 von mir was so, das Profil mit Spielstände hat sich nach einer Trennung von Live problemlos wieder in mein Liveprofil einloggen. Es werden kein weiteren Archivments die Punkte Belohnungen bringen, freigeschalten. Wahrscheinlich sind vergebene Punkte mit dem Key unique gespeichert.


----------



## HolySh!t (5. Dezember 2010)

Ok danke, dann spiel ich mir halt die Archivments nochmal frei


----------

